# Wisconsin engine THD



## metalworker (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi again. Now that the Wisconsin T F has been restored I like to show my next restoration project. This is a Wisconsin engine THD saved from the scrap 2 years ago mounted on a concrete saw. Just kept the engine. More pictures on http://www.photobucket.com/cacahuatito


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Looks like it could use some TLC!!!


----------



## metalworker (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MFreund _
> *Looks like it could use some TLC!!! *


 Sorry for my bad english What do you mean TLC ? Thanks for reply


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi again metalworker.

I believe MFreund is using the (common) TLC to mean: Tender Loving Care.

Great looking project...

SHARTEL


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I am sorry, I forget this is forum is international. Yes it looks like it could use some Tender Loving Care. It has a good home now. Your English is much better than my Spanish


----------



## metalworker (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for your kind comments.


----------



## metalworker (Aug 5, 2008)

More pics


----------



## outalne94z71 (Aug 2, 2009)

i have a THD3 down in the garage that was a backup replacement for a TJD, the THD would rattle everything loose or just plain break bolts from the vibration.

if you can't find parts, there is engine services in milwaukee wisconsin that rebuilds them and would have anything you may need to restore yours , we used them to rebuild our engines 2-3 times a year or so before we changed to a new truck with a pto driven compressor and that is why this hardly used THD3 is in my garage


----------

